# CAO Flavours Eileen's Dream Petit Corona Cigar Review - nice, sweetish, resembles pipe tobacco.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*CAO Flavours Eileen's Dream Petit Corona Cigar Review - nice, sweetish, resembles pipe tobacco.*

I bought a tin of ten of those.
it's a nice cigar with a very nice aroma as you open the box, so far, perfect.

you might expect the smoke will ...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Eileen's Dream Petit Corona Cigar Review - nice, sweetish, resembles pipe tobacco.


----------

